# Shepherds pie results - Food Experiment



## bev (Mar 23, 2010)

Results for shepherds pie night! **FoodExperiment**

Please list the carb content,shop bought or home-made, your ratio, insulin given, dual waves etc and split dose.

Pre-meal level
1 x hour level
2 x hour level
3 x hour level
4 x hour level

Please keep this thread 'clean' of other comments so its easier to use as a reference point.Bev


----------



## randomange (Mar 23, 2010)

Did this last night. 

I made this using Coleman's Shepard's pie mix with beef mince, carrots and onion, and mashed potato with a little bit of cheese on top.

Total carbs for my portion were 90g, used a ratio of 1unit:8g carb, and a correction to 6 mmol, which came to a total of 11.8 units, given 50/50 over 30 minutes.

Pre-meal level: 7.5
1 x hour level:  7.2
2 x hour level:  6.7
3 x hour level:  6.4
4 x hour level:  5.2
5 x hour level:  4.6

I was quite pleased with that, and surprised I didn't spike early on!


----------



## Steff (Mar 24, 2010)

The lazy side of me kicked in tonight and i grabbed a morrisons best range shepards pie, just fancied a night off from  home cooking.

So ....

pre meal-5.9%(good start)
1x hour -6.3%(not to shabby)
2x hour-6.2(stable)
3x hour5.7-(woop woop)
4x hour6.9%(sorted)

nice for me , pat on back xx


----------



## bev (Mar 24, 2010)

Minced beef, onion, gravy, lots of veg.
Mashed potato
Banana

Mash 35 carbs
gravy 4 carbs
banana 21 carbs

Total 60 carbs

Dual Wave 60/40 over 2 hours ratio 1/16 Didnt do 10 minutes before for the mash as was low and had played football)

pre-meal level - 4.2 (gave 2 glucotabs as had been playing football)
1 x hour level - 9.3
2 x hour level - 5.7
3 x hour level - 5.3 (gave 5carb biscuit as going to bed)
4 x hour level - 5.8

Bev


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 24, 2010)

Lamb mince with carrots, onions, gravy and sweet potato mash. Tea, milk. I enjoyed that, a lot.

Before meal: 7.3
1 hour: 9.4
2 hours: 9.6
3 hours:8.7
4 hours: Forgot, but woke at 5.9 (thanks to Aunty)


----------



## aymes (Mar 24, 2010)

Shop bought quorn cottage pie, total carbs 36g, so having 3.5units insulin, seems such a small amount since my ratio change but well see... May not have the 'cleanest' of results tonight, there's wine in the fridge crying out to me, one glass doesn't usually affect me too much though so hope all ok.

Start: 5.5
1hr: 12.4 - grrrrrr
2hr: 9.2
3hr: 7.4
4hr: 6.8
5hr: 4.7 - hmmm, not confident going to bed on that, particularly after a glass of wine, late night snack time I think...

Woke up on 4.5, good job I had that snack!


Fairly ok with that, bit disappointed that I went up to 12.4 at the hour mark but it's probably to be expected, it's certainly not the worst spike I've ever had and at least it's come back down at a good pace!
Have to say, these experiments are great. It's made me consider dosing differently, either splitting or, in this case, maybe injecting earlier. Not something I've ever really experimented with much as my result are generally 'ok', but if I can stop the peaks getting quite as high as today it's got to be a good thing!


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi

I didn't do a shepherds pie, couldn't get my head around it.  I've had intolerance tests done and have had to rethink things for me so instead as it was the mash that was the carbs I altered it slightly and did the following :

223 g mash (with goats milk and Pure marg)  =  34 cho
154 g baked beans (Heinz low sugar and salt)  = 17 cho

Pudding = homemade popcorn (from the actual corn cusp things)  = 17 cho

Insulin  :  
3.9 units for the meal normal bolus
1.3 units for the pop corn given about 20 minutes later as impromptu

Start : 7.3  (hypo 20 mins before and had a small coke)
1hr :  13.6
2hr :  13.6
3hr :  11.6
4hr :  10.9 (slowly going in the right direction, still not corrected mind you)
5hr :  8.7
6hr :  8.2

Waking  :  7.2

Mash is like sugar generally.  You eat it, you rise, you come back down again all quite quickly ish.   No idea what the effect of the popcorn will have.


----------



## am64 (Mar 24, 2010)

home made shep pie green beans
start    5.7
1hour   7.3
2hour   7.3 still???
3hrs     6.7   going down phew xx
4.45mins 7.5 but feeling hungrey ???
morning woke to 6.9 good!!! ( im trying to wake under 7 at the mo )


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2010)

I've been feeling a bit ill over the past few days, so postponed this until tonight. Home made with mash, onions, tomatoes, mushrooms and carrots plus some peas and followed up with a chocolate biscuit. Took a complete guess at the carbs using the 'eyeball' method (perhaps I should get that book Adrienne mentioned!), and came up with a dose of 14 units novorapid.

I'm stuffed!

Pre-meal level  - 5.4 mmol/l
1 x hour level   - 8.7 mmol/l
2 x hour level   - 5.6 mmol/l (might have overestimated the carbs)
3 x hour level   - 3.6 mmol/l (I was right! Couple of jelly babies I think!)
4 x hour level   - 5.2 mmol/l (2xJB brought me up, so not too great a miscalculation!)

Ginger biscuit before bed!


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 27, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> The lazy side of me kicked in tonight and i grabbed a morrisons best range shepards pie, just fancied a night off from  home cooking.
> 
> So ....
> 
> ...


Hi Steff,

They do look good - I agree! Better than I might have expected for readings after eating sheperherd's pie too. 

Well done!

Best wishes - John


----------



## Steff (Mar 27, 2010)

wallycorker said:


> Hi Steff,
> 
> They do look good - I agree! Better than I might have expected for readings after eating sheperherd's pie too.
> 
> ...



Oh ty Wallycorker always nice to get an approval, once again it feels like your keeping a special eye on me.!


----------

